

Netflix might be getting into the TV show salvage business - pbj
http://news.cnet.com/8301-1023_3-20062943-93.html

======
rbanffy
It's an interesting idea. With proper copyright agreements, NF would be able
to leverage their access to series all over the world. If the producers can
reduce the cost per episode to the point this would make sense, the model
could, very well, become the dominant one.

As far as "The Event" is concerned, I guess the first thing to do is to fire
the current writers and hire someone off the street. That would be a huge
improvement.

